

Ask HN: $800/mo room in female hacker(ish) house - stchangg

We're looking for a 4th housemate for a nice 4-bedroom, 2-bathroom house in Mountain View.<p>WHO WE'RE LOOKING FOR
- ONE person
- Female (preferred)
- Non-smoker
- No pets
- Super clean
- Friendly
- OK with the lease dates (start August 1, 2011 and finish July 31, 2012)<p>ABOUT US
- Three women in our early 20's working for well-known tech companies (e.g., Google, Facebook)
- We recently finished undergrad at well-known universities
- One of us is a cheesy pop song writer, another is an aspiring startup entrepreneur &#38; tech nerd, and another is an adventurous baker<p>ABOUT THE HOUSE
- Address: near Telford Ave, Mountain View
-- 1.5 mile/6-min drive to Google HQ
-- 3.1 mile/7-min drive to Mountain View Caltrain
-- 1.1 mile/4-min drive to Costco
-- 3.3 mile/7-min drive to Castro St.
- Lease: August 1, 2011 - July 30, 2012
- Rent: $800/mo for 1 bedroom (not including utilities, gardening fee, and possible expense of hiring common housekeeper)
- 4 bedroom, 2 bathroom house
- Big living room, open kitchen
- We can give you access to a video we recorded of the house after you email us<p>ABOUT OUR LIVING COMMUNITY
- Gay-friendly
- Hacker- and nerd-friendly
- Clean
- Respectful
- Not a big party place<p>If you or anyone you know might be interested, please email mountainviewhouse@gmail.com with info about yourself.<p>Thanks!
======
delinquentme
tweeted it: <http://twitter.com/#!/delinquentme/status/88051551515590656>

~~~
stchangg
Thanks!

